# New pics of my Siamese and her babies



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought i'd get some new pics of my Siamese Doe (Bangle) with her pretty litter of 6 babies. Bangle was bred to my Black Tan Buck. All babies are satin, and it won't be long until their eyes are open 

























My male Siamese (which won't breed with my female siamese :evil: as he only wants to fight her...) looked a bit left out tonight, so heres a pic of him looking all pretty too


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe  xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're lovely. Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice chunky little monkeys.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Those babies are soooo chubby! Adorable!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

she's done a fab job nursing them. they were really little, and i mean tiny when she had them.....now they have leg rolls lol x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i see points on a nose already there , very pretty


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i'm smitten with this litter to be honest. their colour is lovely. xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

they are going to have some lovely shading and dark points i think will be nice to see these cuties in a few weeks.


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok everyone needs to stop teasing me with their siamese!! lol I cant wait for mine! I have to make mine though... but it will happen!! lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Where abouts are you? in the uk or elsewhere? x


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I am in the US... Southern California to be specific..


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Mum looks really beautiful, nice points and shading


----------

